# Whats Up With The New Outbacks



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Whats going on with the new Outbacks? I looked at a new 2009 21Rs at a Camping World in Roanoke, Va. The frame is different from my 2008 23Rs. The ground clearance is much higher. The leveling jacks are huge. It is so high off the ground, they had to put 3 steps at the entry door. 15" wheels and tires. No molded propane cover. White cabinets with dark wood accents. (kinda like this) This thing looks like a Couger with a Outback body. I don't like it at all. Lakeshore has some pictures of the new ones and they all look the same as this one. I'm glad I got mine before this change or I would not have purchased an Outback. I sent Keystone an email about this unusual change about 2 weeks ago, but no answer. Just noticed on the Keystone website that the tank size is smaller, the overall height is from 5-8" taller, and they weigh more. "Redesigned from the ground up" is what they say. Great job Keystone.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

They have begun to flip the axels at the factory on some of the models. This is a great option for those who camp in places that are off the beaten path, very handy for deep ruts and mudholes.

I wish our 28krs had this mod. The new 280rs (new version of the Kargoroo's) comes with the axel flipped as well.

They have also started replacing the old style stabliizer jacks with scissor jacks...Another great upgrade that I wish ours came with!


----------



## 5153 (Nov 15, 2008)

skippershe said:


> They have begun to flip the axels at the factory on some of the models. This is a great option for those who camp in places that are off the beaten path, very handy for deep ruts and mudholes.
> 
> I wish our 28krs had this mod. The new 280rs (new version of the Kargoroo's) comes with the axel flipped as well.
> 
> They have also started replacing the old style stabliizer jacks with scissor jacks...Another great upgrade that I wish ours came with!


We just ordered a new 280 rs, and all of these changes are correct, they also increased the dining room slide to 36", widened the garage door from 50 to 56", and made the garage larger, 82"x92". I believe it is a foot longer. It all sounds good to us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> They have begun to flip the axels at the factory on some of the models.
> They have also started replacing the old style stabliizer jacks with scissor jacks


I had both of these done to my Outback and I LOVE it. We needed the extra clearance and the scissor jacks are awesome.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have an '09 250RS and *love* it. This is our first TT after moving up from a pop-up for years. We chose the outback _based_ on the layout. As we weren't really looking for specific details, I am *glad* that Keystone integrated those changes in its new lineup!!

Flipped axle? Thats a first - I wonder if our 250RS does have that? - it does sit pretty high!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> We have an '09 250RS and *love* it. This is our first TT after moving up from a pop-up for years. We chose the outback _based_ on the layout. As we weren't really looking for specific details, I am *glad* that Keystone integrated those changes in its new lineup!!
> 
> Flipped axle? Thats a first - I wonder if our 250RS does have that? - it does sit pretty high!


When you look at the axle on the older models the leaf springs are bolted to the bottom and have 14" rims. Newer units are bolted on top of the axle and have 15" rims. James


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My Sydney is higher than our older model Outback (26RS) was. I like the extra headroom and ground clearance. And the scissor jacks are so much nicer than the stabilizers. Maybe Keystone is "upgrading" the regular Outback line to be more in line with their Sydney line.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Looks like a KING size (slide) bed too!!!








It also looks like you get a storage compartment 
for the bed rails in the back! where the bed is... Perfect!

250RS

280RS

MaeJae


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> Looks like a *KING size (slide) bed* too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats *exactly* why we bought our 250RS!! The queen beds in the other TT were just too small!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I wish our 28krs had this mod. The new 280rs (new version of the Kargoroo's) comes with the axel flipped as well.


I wonder if they've modified the ramp door because of the increased height. I'm a little concerned about that since I had my axles flipped and I haven't tried to load the motorcycle yet.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> I wish our 28krs had this mod. The new 280rs (new version of the Kargoroo's) comes with the axel flipped as well.


I wonder if they've modified the ramp door because of the increased height. I'm a little concerned about that since I had my axles flipped and I haven't tried to load the motorcycle yet.
[/quote]

I just bought a new 2010 28ORS
The ramp angle is way to steep to get a bike in.
It would bottom out for sure.
A mod is in order.








Gary


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> They have begun to flip the axels at the factory on some of the models. This is a great option for those who camp in places that are off the beaten path, very handy for deep ruts and mudholes.
> 
> I wish our 28krs had this mod. The new 280rs (new version of the Kargoroo's) comes with the axel flipped as well.
> 
> They have also started replacing the old style stabliizer jacks with scissor jacks...Another great upgrade that I wish ours came with!


Hey SkipperShe! good to c'ya girlfriend!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

As a Cougar owner, we love the extra height (3 stairs) and the scissor jacks. I had heard that some folks had trouble with their tanks due to how low the Outbacks were. Don't know if that was a real problem with all. The extra height is great though when traveling and going into driveways, etc... No worries of bottoming out. Those were a couple of things that steered us away from the Outback (which was were we started looking when we were ready to buy a Travel Trailer). Unfortunately, the ceilings were lower on them (and my DH is tall) and we also liked the wood cabinets.

The point is, to each his own when you are looking at buying. I'm glad you are happy with your unit, but lots of other people may like the changes (and Cougars aren't bad, in fact they are really nice!!)

Kelly

P.S. Scissor jacks give much more stability than the other style jacks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> They have begun to flip the axels at the factory on some of the models. This is a great option for those who camp in places that are off the beaten path, very handy for deep ruts and mudholes.
> 
> I wish our 28krs had this mod. The new 280rs (new version of the Kargoroo's) comes with the axel flipped as well.
> 
> They have also started replacing the old style stabliizer jacks with scissor jacks...Another great upgrade that I wish ours came with!


Hey SkipperShe! good to c'ya girlfriend!








[/quote]

Pssstt.....that was from November 2008.







.gif[/img]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> They have begun to flip the axels at the factory on some of the models. This is a great option for those who camp in places that are off the beaten path, very handy for deep ruts and mudholes.
> 
> I wish our 28krs had this mod. The new 280rs (new version of the Kargoroo's) comes with the axel flipped as well.
> 
> They have also started replacing the old style stabliizer jacks with scissor jacks...Another great upgrade that I wish ours came with!


Hey SkipperShe! good to c'ya girlfriend!








[/quote]

Pssstt.....that was from November 2008.







.gif" />
[/quote]

um...I was late in responding? yeah, that's it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Doxie....what Jim said!









Now - a note on "the bigger tires" and "ground clearance". You all may also notice that they have put *heavier axles* on all models (thus requiring the bigger *6-lug wheels and tires*) and yes, now the axles are "*flipped*" from the start, also providing the *increased ground clearance*. Coincidentally, they've also put on *chrome wheels, radial tires, cloth shades*, and yes, *scissor jacks* - - - so there's no need for a buyer to pay even more to upgrade all those things now. And, yes, they changed the *cabinet color*. Didn't someone also say the tub is now not a "step tub"? That's alot of change!!

The split-tone cabinets, chrome wheels, shades, tub, and flipped axles are all about the 'look & feel' (and, therefore, mostly personal preferences) ... but the heavier axles and radial tires are a HUGE operational/safety benefit (and, trust me, you really don't want to incur these costs on your own







) Come on, folks. Look a little deeper than the surface and appreciate the fact that, even in these economic times and for whatever reasons, _OUR_ brand is (1) ALIVE and (2) has apparently heard the call and HAS made some of the STRUCTURAL (read "SAFETY") and aesthetic changes







we've been calling for. In the process, they also chose to make a few other changes that their marketing research apparently directed them to. I'd say that's all an accomplishment and positive!!









Ok. Off my soapbox.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmmm....







Well.... They must be doin somthin right








http://keystone-outback.com/?page=OB_thanks


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL!!!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

What mods have you made to the ramp of the new 23ors or 28ors.
The ramp angle with the increased height is going to make it impossible to drive a motorcycle in.
Gary


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Gary said:


> What mods have you made to the ramp of the new 23ors or 28ors.
> The ramp angle with the increased height is going to make it impossible to drive a motorcycle in.
> Gary


Still works for the KLR650 and CR500.


----------

